# Is your dog a jumper???



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Can your dog jump/leap?? We have had threads on this before and it seemed like some havs can jump and some don't.

I have one hav that jump/leaps like a kangaroo and the other one doesn't jump at all. I am asking this because my DH says Missy doesn't jump because I always pick her up:biggrin1: ....but I just pick her up because she can't jump up.:biggrin1:

Now, I am wondering how many havs can not jump...I would like to poll the results but I can't figure out how to do a poll.

And, why is it some can jump and some can not jump???? Are they structurly built different?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo is not a jumper, never has been. Bailey on the other hand, started jumping onto things as soon as he got here. He just discovered the other day that he can jump off the bed. Milo made that discovery a long time ago.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lynn said:


> Can your dog jump/leap??


Oh can they ever jump! I had to look at the xrays to prove to myself that they didn't have springs in their back legs.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Both my Havs jump, but Heath is a real champ and it's as if he has springs in his little back legs. He also does a spiral twist as he leaps 3 or 4 times his own height. He can do this in the ex-pen, from a sitting position! He is like a petite doggy gymnast.

Interestingly, though, Biscuit is the one who loves high places and the sofa back. Heath would rather rest on the hardwood floor at our feet. Maybe he's just too hot, with that long thick coat. Strange.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Milo is not a jumper, never has been. Bailey on the other hand, started jumping onto things as soon as he got here. He just discovered the other day that he can jump off the bed. Milo made that discovery a long time ago.


When they jump off the bed do they wind up half way across the room? I'll have to measure but I'll bet they can clear about 8 feet from the foot of the bed.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Pablo can and does jump A LOT. His mom is like a cat. I think Lina got a good taste of his jumping genes when he was visiting them.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo probably winds up about 3 feet from the bed. It's high, but sometimes he has to clear Lacey who's the biggest of them all and likes to stretch out just at the side of the bed, often at an angle.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty can clear a 24 inch ex-pen without even touching it. Fortunately she prefers to stay inside and has only escaped once when we weren't home. She can also jump up onto our bed which is about 32 inches high, or jump up and grab something out of my son's hand when he is holding it up near his face. 

Indie, on the other hand, can't make it up onto the bed and has never shown much sign of being able to jump particularly high--she is more of a long jumper. She makes a flying leap from the third step of the stairs on her way down. She can also balance and walk on her hind legs for a very long time, and does this cute waving thing with her front paws.

My two are built differently. Dusty is more muscular and has a shorter body and long legs. Her breeder commented that she was noticeably taller than the other 7 havs at her house last time she saw her. Indie is very long and lean with somewhat shorter legs. On her hind legs can reach higher than Dusty though. Her nose clears the edge of the kitchen table!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tess isn't a jumper at all. She does everything very daintily (not sure that's a word, but you get the idea). She doesn't like the back of the couch either, she prefers to lounge on the arm..


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes, yes, Yes they can jump...onto any thing, off anything....easily clears 5 feet from couch to chair....chairs to dining table, bar chairs to cabinet tops.....nothing is safet......every thing in my house has to be put away in a closet or cabinet or you know who will have it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We call Scooter "trampy dog" because he jumps so high. Our bed is waist high on me, I have a stool to get up on it, but he can jump up there. He jumps onto everything! Not a single gate we bought could contain him either. He doesn't jump over the one on the stairs now because it's on the second step and so far he hasn't made it over...yet.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Remember a year or so ago somebody posted a picture of their dog jumping down a flight of stairs?

Gryff is a good jumper. Between his running and jumping, I think I'll send him to the doggie olympics.


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Unfortunately Lola is a jumper. Now that we know we have to really watch her hip I swear she's going to give me a heart attack! After bringing her home from the vet and seeing the damage that has been done to her little leg I'm just in shock that she can still jump so high. And does, all the time. Now I have to try to teach her not to jump so much.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh goodness, is Maddie ever a jumper. She can pretty much jump anything and rarely uses the 3 steps from the deck to the patio and back when she's running, much to my dismay. I am always telling her to slow down, but she jumps before I can move to stop her. Teaching her agility has only made it worse. Now she jumps any barrier I put up just like it was an obstacle on the course. My first hav never jumped, but then she had patella luxation so I wouldn't have expected her to jump.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd's a jumper. He started jumping on the furniture at about 5 months and quickly learned that he could jump onto our bed (about 3 ft) 
He also loves to jump really high for a treat or chasing toys on strings. Luckily he hasn't tried to jump the baby gates.....yet.


----------



## katdog (Nov 10, 2008)

Slippers, at 8months and just under 7 lbs is an acrobat. She will jump up onto all the living room furniture . Our standard poodle is very tall and she is constantly jumping up and grabbing his ears. She hangs on and he tries to shake her off. Very funny. She is quite small with short legs but " brave " is her middle name when it comes to getting to a high place .


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero is not a jumper. He's a calm, laid back, cuddle bug. He jumps on the sofa and chair, but will not jump on the bed. I think maybe it's because 1) he has short legs and 2) I wouldn't let him jump off things for the first 6 months. I put throw pillows on the floor when he was little so if he did jump he landed on a pillow ~ and now he still will take his nose and push off a pillow to jump onto.  I'm glad he can't/won't jump on the table or counters!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

It seems like there's a lot more jumpers than non-jumpers. Salsa is a non-jumper. She doesn't jump on the sofa or chairs or bed, but she will jump off them if I put her up there and she wants to get down. She is a cautious dog and her legs are fairly short.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker isn't much of a jumper, either. He can jump off regular height beds, but prefers someone to get him down. He has no trouble jumping on and off couches or chairs, but that is it. I'm glad, actually!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick will jump on and off the bed and couch but it took forever for him to do so - he didn't learn to jump on the couch until 6 months and he only learned to jump on the bed at a year and 4 months. He's not a big jumper otherwise and he definitely cannot at all do the whole leap into your arms or leap in one place thing that I've seen some dogs do. He's more of a dance around in one place kind of dog.  Hitch so far isn't a jumper, but I think it's too young to tell.

Maryam, Pablo really did surprise me with his spring-like legs, LOL! He can really leap up high! At least 4 feet!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori isn't much of a jumper. However, she can jump quiet high when she wants to. I've seen her jump, from a standing position, up onto the 3.5 ft. retaining wall in the backyard. She doesn't do it unless the waterfall (which she usually uses as her ladder) is running. I know she could jump up onto our bed which is 3 ft. high, but she'll always whine to have me put her up on it. But, there's not a second of hesitation for her to jump off of it.

Shadow, on the other hand, was part kangaroo, I'm sure. She began jumping on anything and everything when she was only around 4 mos. old. She would jump on the chairs if they weren't pushed in, then up on the table or desk. She'd jump on the toilet then up on the counter/sink. She'd jump on our bed. Nothing was safe w/her.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing all your havs jumping stories, sounds like there is probably more jumpers than non-jumpers. 

Casper has the springs in his back legs and he jumps straight up, he leaps from pieces of the furniture like a cat. He has longer legs and is built lean, at 11 pounds.

Missy, does not try to jump up on anything, she will jump off the bed and couch and leap off a step or two. She is built more muscular but has shorter legs, she still is not a big girl, only 10.5 pounds. I had her patella luxation check and the vet said they are tight and good. I am sure if she could jump she would, she wants to keep up with Casper.


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

The two jump but Cisco like that and jump every where, Artus is more quiet, I can see a big difference between the jumping techniques of the two, Cisco jumping in more natural


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Two jumpers*

Both Riki and Daisy are very high jumpers, Daisy extremely high.

In agility, the teacher sets down the posts for the smaller dogs...but Riki jumps over the height that the australians do from time to time, which he isn't supposed to do. No one can believe how fast and high he goes.

Daisy can jump up on the kitchen table. We have also had food eaten off the kitchen counter...I don't know if she jumped up there or if the cat did and pushed food off.

Daisy is much more agile that Riki though, she is more like a cat. Riki is just fast!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Both of mine jump but Dora can be a really naughty jumper especially off of things that are way too high. At this house off the deck is one of her favorites- we had to doggy proof it because if she sees something she wants, those 5 feet aren't anything to her. She is also very well known to jump off the back of the couch after Dash. She just thinks she is a super flying Neezer. I try to stop her but it happens. Belle and Dash tend to know to jump down and then fly but not Dora.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy is a jumper, a leaper, a runner. I swear this dog is spring loaded!!! I guess he has had a lot of training as a young pup, jumping up and holding on to my standard poodles ears. lol Last week at the park we met up with my friend and his huge and super friendly Doberman Dante. He and Bugsy are pals, well my jumper managed to leap in the air and playfully bite Dante on top of the head. Did I mention that Dante is 28" at the withers (maybe more)!!


----------



## LynneOvington (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, Zorro loves to jump -- most have gotten that from his Mom and Dad based on Jan's posts. :llama: Melissa explains how to do a poll in her second instructional video on using this forum. See "General Discussion" and the fist thread "Forum Instruction Movies".


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Scout is not a jumper -- he does not jump on or off furniture. He was tentative about stairs until he was about a year old (and we have a two-story house), but now he flies up and down the stairs.


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

*Bella is a selective jumper*

Bella jumps up and down off the couches and chairs. She can jump onto the bed but 99% of the time will wait to be picked up. She does not jump off the bed which I am happy about. I am always fearful she will hurt herself. She perfers to skip the steps off the front porch and leaps into the yard. I can almost hear her yelling yippy!! when she does it.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby isn't a big jumper - just the usual sofa, chair, beds (average height). We have a window seat where you can look out and see the whole back yard all the way to the pond that all of our previous dogs and visiting dogs just loved. Abby is 20 months old and she has just started jumping up on the window seat in the past couple of months. I put her up there several times so she could see the view but she still wouldn't go up there. Don't know why she finally started but guess she is getting nosy enough to jump up now....lol 

Kathie


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Buttons jumps like a mountain goat! From a standing position she can leap straight up and into my lap while i'm sitting in a chair. It's as if a dog magically appears in my lap from nowhere. From a standing position she can leap over me and directly onto Mark's lap sitting next to me on the couch. When we were trying to come up with a new name for her, we were considering the name "Nadia" (as in Nadia Comaneci) instead of Buttons!


----------



## noa and me (Jun 30, 2008)

Noa never ever jumps straight up, but boy can she do the Long Jump! Especially when it means not getting her feet wet - she's been known to jump across puddles that were more than twice her length, and if you add the height advantage she can go even further. She can easily go 6 or 7 feet off my bed or the couch. What's even funnier is the look on her face before take-off. It's like she's plotting it, and once she's airborne she stretches her legs out forwards and backwards, Superman style, to maximize aerodynamics. i think she wishes she could fly..


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lynn, I would swear mine are structurally different. Rufus has his legs firmly underneath him. He has his feet on the ground in personality and in reality! He _can_ jump, but it's not a natural inclination for him. It took him a year to jump up on the bed. He knew he could give me "the look" and I would pick him up LOL! It's just a part of getting from here to there! Marley, on the other hand, has been standing and dancing on his back legs since I got him! He jumps up in the air, runs faster, seems to reach out farther...you can see his body at full stretch in mid-air when he runs! He typically lays on the floor in a full superman stretch too. Rufus bundles up with back legs underneath him.  I think it's really a mix of personality and structure.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Lynn, I would swear mine are structurally different. Rufus has his legs firmly underneath him. He has his feet on the ground in personality and in reality! He _can_ jump, but it's not a natural inclination for him. It took him a year to jump up on the bed. He knew he could give me "the look" and I would pick him up LOL! It's just a part of getting from here to there! Marley, on the other hand, has been standing and dancing on his back legs since I got him! He jumps up in the air, runs faster, seems to reach out farther...you can see his body at full stretch in mid-air when he runs! He typically lays on the floor in a full superman stretch too. Rufus bundles up with back legs underneath him.  *I think it's really a mix of personality and structure.*




Christy, 
I think that could just be it....my two are built so different also, and Casper is bold and aggressive and Missy is shy and holds back taking Casper's lead.


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I bought Ellie a set of steps so that she could get on and off the bed without my having to lift her up and down all the time. I also didn't want to worry about her jumping and hurting herself. The first time she jumped off the bed I awoke to a large thump - I don't know what hit, but she was ok.

I have read that the stairs help protect their hips but for that reason, they're probably not needed until their older.

Ellie, at 5.5 months, has just begun to jump up a little bit off the ground to get to me - to get something I'm holding etc. We'll see how high she goes as she grows.

Louise


----------



## tuggersmom (Oct 16, 2008)

good buddy said:


> Lynn, I would swear mine are structurally different. Rufus has his legs firmly underneath him. He has his feet on the ground in personality and in reality! He _can_ jump, but it's not a natural inclination for him. It took him a year to jump up on the bed. He knew he could give me "the look" and I would pick him up LOL! It's just a part of getting from here to there! Marley, on the other hand, has been standing and dancing on his back legs since I got him! He jumps up in the air, runs faster, seems to reach out farther...you can see his body at full stretch in mid-air when he runs! He typically lays on the floor in a full superman stretch too. Rufus bundles up with back legs underneath him.  I think it's really a mix of personality and structure.


Tugger is a jumper too and also stretches out like superman to sleep. He leaps off anything much to my worry! We think he is part cat as he will often leap from the back of one couch to the arm of the other without a worry. I want to do agility with him and his breeder picked him for us because of his agility as a puppy. We had to do some extra training with him as a puppy as he could easily leap up onto the kitchen table to check out the empty plates. Know he knows that's not allowed but he could do it!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter can jump! He is allowed on LR furniture and if he can jump up, he can stay up. I do not pick him up anymore to get on the chair I am sitting in. He jumps down very well.

Still wondering how Dexter got out of the fenced area in the kitchen? 

I am thinking, he jumped on one of the carriers, then jumped to the chair near the fence and got out. Nothing was disturbed except a few books near the chair! It was freaky coming home and Dexter not in the kitchen! The fence gate was shut and fence upright, no openings at the end of the fence.....We are going to try and figure this one out! My heart sank......he came from out of my bedroom after a few calls to him.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

There is a famous super Dora puppy jump back when I didn't realize I shouldn't allow her to do that! I also can see a difference in my havanese. The more I learn (thanks Kathy!) I realize it is Dora's shoulders that makes her movement different than Dashers. I had both Dora and Dash at a conformation seminar a few weeks ago and it was interesting to have a handler go over them and then compare them when they move. Dasher can do circles around Dora... He just knows once she catches him, he is in trouble!


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thinking about Zoe running outside makes me think about a rabbit....the way she leaps out of the grass and all over the year. She is for sure a real jumper


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Cooper (Scooter) just discovered he could jump today[/COLOR]! As a shy rescue dog, he has been very tentative about everything. Today, he gathered enough courage to jump on the sofa to be next to me and that's where is is right now! Yeah, Cooper!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Christy & Lynn~ I agree with you about it being a difference in personality and structure. Tori and Shadow had very different builds and personalities.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Maxmom said:


> Cooper (Scooter) just discovered he could jump today[/COLOR]! As a shy rescue dog, he has been very tentative about everything. Today, he gathered enough courage to jump on the sofa to be next to me and that's where is is right now! Yeah, Cooper!


How cute!! Congrats on the jump Cooper!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I also can see a difference in my havanese. The more I learn (thanks Kathy!) *I realize it is Dora's shoulders that makes her movement different than Dashers. I had *both Dora and Dash at a conformation seminar a few weeks ago and it was interesting to have a handler go over them and then compare them when they move. Dasher can do circles around Dora... He just knows once she catches him, he is in trouble!


I see alot of differance in the chest and shoulders of my two also.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Racquet is also a jumper. He loves to jump up onto a high bed, tables, and can almost jump over the gates.
He has a sturdy build and has always been a major escape artist . When he was a puppy I could not find anything to hold him from pushing or prodding his way out of the area. The gates now are double bolted when we leave the house. 
Elayne and Racquet


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh my, YES! I'm 5' 10" and Stella can easily jump into my arms. She can also jump onto my counter tops and the washer and dryer without a running start. I've had to put Scat Mats on my counters to keep her from jumping up and helping herself to whatever goody happens to be there. Little rascal!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

What is a Scat Mat? Would it work to keep Miley off the table? She is getting better, but still likes to check for crumbs after we're done eating. 

And yes, can she ever JUMP. We have a really high bed, and I couldn't believe when I saw her jump STRAIGHT up onto the bed...no running jump or anything. Wish I would have had my camcorder.
Are they part kangaroo, or what?!?!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Castro is a little Cuban jumping bean... My living room has become an obstacle course - Castro will jump from the floor to the ottoman, to the sofa, to the sofa arm, up to the back of the sofa, then back to the floor - all within 15 seconds. 

Castro jumped over a baby gate at 5 months...


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

> What is a Scat Mat?


It's a mat that has batteries that you put where you don't want your pet. When the pet steps on it, it gives them a small jolt. Not a shock but enough of a jolt to make them not want to step on it again. It worked for my other counter top and I am now using it on the island. Once she gets that, I'll be moving it to the table. Google Scat Mat and you'll get a much better explanation. My groomer recommended it to me. I think they were originally intended for cats.


----------

